# Fragen zu https u. Firefox



## Allan (24 Mai 2011)

Hi, 

die meisten Online-Shops müssen irgendwie sicher sein. Mir ist z. B.  aufgefallen, dass manchmal aus dem http in einer URL ein https wird. Ich habe  mich dazu schon ein bisschen belesen und bei Wikipedia gefunden, dass https ein  "sicheres Hypertext-Übertragungsprotokoll" ist. Alle wichtigen Daten werden also  gesichert übermittelt und so geschützt. 

Obwohl ich mich schon belesen  habe, hätte ich noch eine Frage an euch, denn auf  http://www.globalsign.de/ssl-informationszentrum/was-ist-ssl.html wird ein  Schloss erklärt. Handelt es sich um eine sichere Sitzung, wird ein Schloss  angezeigt. Aber egal auf welcher Website ich surfe, dieses Symbol erscheint  nicht. Waren da wohl die bisherigen Verbindungen von mir ungesichert? Dieses SSL  wird auf der Website auch erwähnt. Unterscheidet sich das irgendwie von https?  

Was soll eigentlich die Identitätsanzeige im Firefox sein? Die findet  man beim Favicon. Selbst wenn man darauf klickt, passiert nichts weiter. Während  des Logins z. B. bei eBay erscheint diese Identitätsanzeige. Dort steht dann,  dass ich derzeit mit www.facebook.com, www.google.de, www.ebay.de, www.neu.de  oder www.amazon.de verbunden bin. Gehört das zur gesicherten Verbindung dazu?  

Eine Frage habe ich nun noch an euch. Es geht um das Add-on HTTPS  Everywhere Firefox-Browser von  http://www.chip.de/downloads/HTTPS-Everywhere-fuer-Firefox_43521096.html. Da  steht, dass ich dann prinzipiell immer verschlüsselt und anonym surfen kann.  Wirklich anonym? Seine Spuren hinterlässt man doch immer irgendwie? Meint ihr,  ich kann das Plugin nutzen und es bringt mir einen Mehrwert? Welchen Effekt oder  Nutzen hat das dann eigentlich für mich? Auf der offiziellen Website von Firefox  https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/ habe ich das Add-on auch gar nicht  gefunden. Ist das Add-on nicht mehr aktuell? 

Vielleicht weiß der ein  oder andere besser bescheid als ich. 

Viele Grüße und schon mal Danke


----------

